# Lip Mach 2000 Led



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

I have seen new LIP Mach 2000 LED re-issues on USA sites for around Â£100. They look great. What do you guys think?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

they are well made watches,i bought one of the re issues and am very pleased with it ,theres a thread here with mine on started by silver, he has one of the originals


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Battery guzzlers!!


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

Griff said:


> Battery guzzlers!!


 Your 99% correct Griff,however there have been some improvements with effiecient IC,s and "LED TYPE" displays in the last 30 years.One of the very old reasons consumers grew unhappy with LED,s was the battery life/waterproof issue ,in conjunction of course with the quality being reduced from the masses that began to churn out.The other reason is somewhat improved LCD,s sprang on the scene that not only remained lit without touching a button(day time only) but also you got double or more battery life.That is if you don't crank on the backlight 30 times at night,why then you have just eliminated the effiecency factor of LCD versus LED.

Now on to the reason there is a rebound trend for LED watches is that most people under 38 have never seen such a bright red beam of the time on a wristwatch.Also as we all know the seventies are back in all sorts of clothing styles,hair doos, shoes ,music etc.So now if you just want a new thrill or to re live it ,knowing that you may lose interest and that may need a battery in as little as 4 months instead of 1, THERE BACK!

Unfortunatly the very high end,engineered and built to last LED,s ,were included in the long ago movement away from mass produced digitals,especially LED display type.There is only one on record that was continued to be improved on in 5 different decades and never left the scene because of such improvements and reasons not to have an LED.Contrary to the common thought of digitals being put together in minnutes, I spend many hours hand crafting a watch that is non mechancal.And then I am only half way done.After 2 over night curring steps there are 3 more days testing charge,functions,freeze test,accuracy and so on.

In closing everyone usually gets what they pay for and most collectors pay thousands for watches that need batteries and or a winding every now and then.

I can't think of a car worth collecting that doesn,t guzzle gas? but Mc Griff is right you should not expect a long battery service life out of these like you would get out of most high end quartz movement and or digital display types.


----------

